# Homemade, grain-free peanut butter dog treat recipe!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I created my own dog treat recipe and was VERY pleased with the outcome. It cost me approximately $4 to make a large batch and only took 30 minutes to make start to finish. I wanted cost effective, tasty and easy to make - I succeeded! 

Hunter drooled everywhere for these, and that is saying a lot. He is not a drooly dog, but when he gets these he lets it all out. LOL

Try them! They are so easy and fun!


_ *** Link Removed by ADMIN *** _


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Will defiantly try these soon!! My dogs not me


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yum yum!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Me and my husband both tried them... if they had more sugar I'd eat them all!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They look and sounds delicious!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what about the salt and sugar?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> what about the salt and sugar?


Don't need any of that.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yum, sounds delish (for Berlin), lol. I tried some of those Kong recipes on your blog, Berlin is loving them! Thanks for this recipe, cant wait to try it!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Yum, sounds delish (for Berlin), lol. I tried some of those Kong recipes on your blog, Berlin is loving them! Thanks for this recipe, cant wait to try it!


So happy he is loving them!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks like something I will have to make!


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Can you replace the coconut flour with anything else? I have regular all-purpose flour and cake flour here.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, you can replace the coconut flour with regular flour, same amount. I tried it.


----------

